# Smf300 Bezel Font



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

Found this on the bay today, item 400071998781. I'll save you the hazzle of finding the auction, so I borrowed a picture of the seller:










I'm not saying it's fake, but the font on the bezel number are different from what I have seen before. Can it be redone at some point, or have someone seen something similar?


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

ketiljo said:


> Hi
> 
> Found this on the bay today, item 400071998781. I'll save you the hazzle of finding the auction, so I borrowed a picture of the seller:
> 
> ...


Interesting pic....

The Bezel looks as if it fits correctly and the corrugated edges look nice and sharp but the font is definitely not correct nor does it seem to line up correctly. Perhaps someone has the means to redo the bakerlite insert?

The case and bracelett look okay but the crystal might need replacement (small nick at 11 o'clock) but that's easily sorted.

Hope this helps,

Mike

P.S. Ask if they know when it was last serviced.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

The bakelite bezel inserts are easily damaged on the F300 Seamaster and very tricky to get hold of as the entire bezel requires replacement. Chances are the insert could have been redone at some point in its life. Have you asked the seller? I almost bought that watch but I wasn't too keen on look of the silver dial, it also has a little patina on it too so would benefit from a service at STS.

Other than that it seems like a nice watch, with a little TLC it'll be spot on.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Haven't asked the seller yet. I'll send him a question. If wouldn't be too hard to redo the bezel. Recreate the pattern, place it into the bezel and pour liquid acryl into it. Polish and you're done.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ketiljo said:


> If wouldn't be too hard to redo the bezel. Recreate the pattern, place it into the bezel and pour liquid acryl into it. Polish and you're done.


While you're at it...please start making replacement date wheels.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> ketiljo said:
> 
> 
> > If wouldn't be too hard to redo the bezel. Recreate the pattern, place it into the bezel and pour liquid acryl into it. Polish and you're done.
> ...


Would have to be made of metal then. And while I'm at it, I'll wind some new coils as well...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ketiljo said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > ketiljo said:
> ...


Don't forget the index wheels as well.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> ketiljo said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Might as well make a few dials at the same time, preferably the silver single tone dial with the embedded Omega logos.


----------

